# Does your pet have their own Facebook or Twitter page?



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

More of our pets are now having their own accounts on social network sites and some are even more popular than celebs on Twitter!

The video is great, I can see why Maru the cat is more liked than celebs 

Pets taking Social Media by storm! Tweeting Cats & Dogs on Facebook


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My Dora has facebook

Omg I love that cat!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

wouldnt do a page just for my pets. I prefer to put their pics on my facebook profile in their own album. there are more pics of my pets than of me on my facebook!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

My new pup wanted his own facebook page, somewhere he could make interesting posts about doing the washing, taking the kids to school, having a bath. You know, typical facebook stuff, but I decided against him having one, you hear so many horror stories about weirdos grooming youngsters for nefarious reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

no his paws are to big for the keyboard


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Opie's on dogbook instead.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilly has her own page, it has nothing to do with me wanting her to send me stuff on cityville etc


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

My cat Splodge has her own twitter and facebook accounts. But she is a thumbed cat so she has mastered the art of typing


----------

